# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La gestión de la sequía por la senda de las situaciones previsibles

## Jonasino

> Las sequías en un país como el nuestro en el que predomina el clima mediterráneo son un fenómeno  recurrente y tan habitual como son las inundaciones en los meses  lluviosos de otoño y  primavera. Negar esta realidad y tratar la sequía como  un fenómeno extraordinario amplifica enormemente sus efectos adversos.
> 
> Así se puso de manifiesto en el seminario Gestión de la sequía y la escasez del agua en tierras semi-áridas  que, organizado por la Fundación Botín y el Rosenberg International Forum on Water Policy, se celebró el pasado 29 de enero en Madrid.
> 
> Un encuentro en el que se analizó la situación de dos zonas alejadas geográficamente pero con características comunes como son España y California. Dos territorios que vienen sufriendo importantes sequías en los últimos años  y que solo gracias a una gestión adecuada de sus recursos están logrando superar, sin desatender los abastecimientos urbanos, las demandas de la agricultura y la conservación del medio ambiente.
> 
> En el seminario se diferenciaban claramente dos clases de sequía: la agrícola, que afecta a los cultivos de secano por la falta de lluvia,  y la hidrológica, que afecta al regadío y que se produce por una disminución significativa de los caudales circulantes, de los volúmenes almacenados en los embalses o del agua subterránea de los acuíferos.
> 
> La Ministra de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Isabel García Tejerina, durante la inauguración de la jornada señalaba  que si bien la sequía agrícola se gestiona de manera muy eficaz desde hace décadas en nuestro país gracias a los seguros agrarios y a la modernización de los regadíos, el secreto de la adecuada gestión de las sequía hidrológica radica en que en España se han dejado de tratar estas sequías como situaciones de emergencia y se ha empezado a abordar este asunto de una  manera más planificada.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/marca-agua...es-previsibles

----------

